#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Кто грешил в начале времен?

## Imperfektiv

Насколько мне известно, теория буддийского космогенеза говорит о том что на время Ночи Брахмы (имеется в виду апокалипсис, следующий за Кали Югой), карма существ, скажем так, сворачивается, и разворачивается с наступлением нового Дня Брахмы. Так вот, меня интересует источник кармы. Ведь без изначального «греха» здесь обойтись не может. Я понимаю так, сообразно имеющейся карме, потоки дхарм проходят через те или иные тела. Но ведь даже если предположить что поток дхарм – вечен (аналогия с шаром или кольцом которое можно разорвать - неуместна, по причине того что хоть у кольца и нет края, но есть начало в координате времени), то когда-то он должен был быть чистым? Карма не может быть безначальной по своей природе, отсюда и вопрос: «Кто согрешил?». 
Далее, я не совсем понимаю историю с Сидхартхой Гаутамой. Итак, Будда заболел, Будда умер (имею в виду физические проявления, ведь, что мне мешает сказать, что мой почивший дед ушел в нирвану?) и это, согласитесь, странно, особенно, если вспомнить что свою карму он изжил, но тут открывается действительно серьезный вопрос - как может жить существо не набирая кармы? Жизнеописание Сидхартхи свидетельствует, что причин для кармы и до и после просветления было множество. 
Надеюсь, что не задел ничьих чувств.

----------


## До

Ухты, не знал, что "Ночь Брахмы" это буддийское понятие.




> (аналогия с шаром или кольцом которое можно разорвать - неуместна, по причине того что хоть у кольца и нет края, но есть начало в координате времени)


На счет аналогии с кольцом - аналогия она и есть аналогия, на нее надо смотреть только с такой точки зрения с какой она что-то иллюстрирует. Если вы ее искажаете (внося дополнительный контекст), то она больше _не работает_. Кольцо иллюстрирует, что может быть такая фигура речи, что есть протяженный предмет без концов. "Начало начал" - это тоже фигура речи.




> тут открывается действительно серьезный вопрос - как может жить существо не набирая кармы?


Очень важный вопрос!  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//как может жить существо не набирая кармы//

Что такое "жить"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\что хоть у кольца и нет края, но есть начало в координате времени\\\
Я бы согласился с Вашими доводами, если бы Вы мне предъявили этого зверя живьем. В свою очередь обещаю Вам продемонстрировать какой-либо предмет, имеющий форму кольца.
///Карма не может быть безначальной по своей природе, отсюда и вопрос: «Кто согрешил?». ///
Карма это не последствия грехов, а последствия любых действий, совершаемых человеком.

----------


## Imperfektiv

До1, а что карма с дхармой такие же буддийские понятия как и Ночь\День Брахмы, знали?  :Wink:  Буддизм вообще славится развитием семантики ведийской терминологии, но Вы правы, и потому назову явление языком Дхармы – «кальпа»  :Smilie:  Что же до аналогии с кольцом, то прошу обратить внимание на то, что кольцо, хоть и не имеет начала в пространственной системе координат, во временной, все же имеет и только это и дает возможность воздействия на него. Потому я и счел аналогию неуместной, как иллюстрацию уничтожения того, что не имело начала  :Smilie: 

Борис, это схоластика  :Wink:  Можно трактовать по Владимиру Ильичу (способ существования белковых тел…), но ежели лаконичнее, то Сидхартха был материален, ел, пил, проповедовал, дышал. Все в мире относительно, но в рамках относительности нашей цивилизации, он жил. Вопрос, стало быть, все еще в силе  :Wink:  

Ersh, я, признаться, не понимаю, о каком звере идет речь? Предчувствуя подобную трактовку греха я взял слово в кавычки. Поясню изложенную в топике мысль: есть поток дхарм, в зависимости от кармы он проходит через жизнь того или иного тела, Но, как может этот поток пройти через тело, если изначально причины не было, и, стало быть, поток не имел надобности проходить через жизнь какого-либо существа? И даже если предположить, что через тело он таки прошел, то почему оно начало совершать не благие (неправедные… Господа, я знаю суть буддизма, не нужно приписывать моим словам христианские трактовки) действия. И если пойти еще дальше, то хотелось бы персонифицировать этого «Каина»  :Smilie:  

К слову, огорчает, что никто не попытался ответить на вопросы…

----------


## До

_Imperfektiv: До1, а что карма с дхармой такие же буддийские понятия как и Ночь\День Брахмы, знали?_ 

Не знал и до сих пор не знаю, что "Ночь Брахмы" это буддийское понятие.

_Imperfektiv: Что же до аналогии с кольцом, то прошу обратить внимание на то, что кольцо, хоть и не имеет начала в пространственной системе координат, во временной, все же имеет и только это и дает возможность воздействия на него. Потому я и счел аналогию неуместной, как иллюстрацию уничтожения того, что не имело начала_ 

Нет это я вас прошу обратить внимание, что аналогия с кольцом иллюстрирует нечто безначальное. Никакой невозможности воздействия или иллюстрации уничтожения она не иллюстрирует.

_Imperfektiv: Поясню изложенную в топике мысль: есть поток дхарм, в зависимости от кармы он проходит через жизнь того или иного тела, Но, как может этот поток пройти через тело, если изначально причины не было, и, стало быть, поток не имел надобности проходить через жизнь какого-либо существа? И даже если предположить, что через тело он таки прошел, то почему оно начало совершать не благие (неправедные… Господа, я знаю суть буддизма, не нужно приписывать моим словам христианские трактовки) действия. И если пойти еще дальше, то хотелось бы персонифицировать этого «Каина»_ 

Вот это очень интересный абзац.
"_поток не имел надобности проходить_" - надобность, это природа потоков? Вот например у реки какая надобность проходить с юга на север? (риторич.) Кто создал реки? Возможно ли уничтожить движение? А создать из ничего? Можно ли породить чтонибудь из ничего?

Каина могу легко персонифицировать специально для вас - это вы и есть.

_Imperfektiv: К слову, огорчает, что никто не попытался ответить на вопросы…_

Вы не огорчайтесь раньше времени. Вдруг ответят.
Могу дать совет по вашему вопросу, где поискать- изучайте праджняпарамиту. Ну может кто нибудь еще ответит. Я надежды не теряю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\Ersh, я, признаться, не понимаю, о каком звере идет речь? ////

Речь идет о "начале в координате времени".  Я не понимаю, ни что такое "начало", ни что такое "координата времени". Где находится эта координата с этим началом? Я хочу туда сходить и посмотреть.

///В зависимости от кармы он проходит через жизнь того или иного тела///

Это странная точка зрения. Причем странная с точки зрения "координат"  :Smilie:  

///К слову, огорчает, что никто не попытался ответить на вопросы…///

А вопросы-то из серии "Вы перестали пить коньяк по утрам?". То-есть (имхо) поставлены некорректно, основываясь (имхо) на непонимании некоторых вещей. А мне трудно понять, что Вы имеете в виду, вот я и уточняю. Так, например из Вашей постановки вопроса "///отсюда и вопрос: «Кто согрешил?». /// как может жить существо не набирая кармы?///" - все-таки не понятно, что в Вашем понимании "карма" не равна "греху", как Вы ни ставьте кавычки. Будем уточнять, уточнять до мелочей, пока не разберем вопросы на дхармы.

----------


## PampKin Head

[off]Так вот, меня интересует источник кармы. Ведь без изначального «греха» здесь обойтись не может. Я понимаю так, сообразно имеющейся карме, потоки дхарм проходят через те или иные тела. [/off]

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm




> (2) А в чем состоит благородная истина о происхождении страдания? Жажда (танха), которая вызывает дальнейшее становление (бхава), – сопровождаемая страстью и наслаждением, 
> ищущая удовольствий то здесь, то там, – 
> то есть жажда чувственности, 
> жажда становления, 
> жажда не-становления.


Вопрос о источнике на уровне ума сведется (в тибетской традиции) к изучению воззрений филосовских школ вплоть до мадхьямаки...




> Жизнеописание Сидхартхи свидетельствует, что причин для кармы и до и после просветления было множество.


Какова причина для возникновения кармы после достижения Пробуждения в соответствии с жизнеописанием?
+ Будда по достижении Пробуждения всей кармы (включая и благую), до конца не изжил - о чем Он самолично говорил в Сутрах (история о головной боли во время уничтожения клана Шакьев)...

P.S. О небуддиских понятиях и концептах: получается, что Будде следовало придумать свой язык и изложить нечто подобное современной космологии? Так эти заморочки не имеют никакого отношения к Четырем Благородным Истинам... Достижение Пробуждения возможно, даже если считаешь Землю плоской и покоящейся на спинах слонов...

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm



> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую. 
> 
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует. 
> 
> *Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено*. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания. 
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".

----------


## sergey

Imperfective, поток дхарм не "входит" в тело. Тело - это тоже поток дхарм. Дхарма, грубо говоря, в данном случае - качество. Когда мы говорим о каком-то человеке, то мы понимаем, что состояние его ума, его чувства, мысли, намерения и т.д. - постоянно в движении, как река. В теле так же невозможно найти нечто неизменное, не подверженное изменениям, что в нем ни возьми, какую ни часть его или характеристику (дхарму) его. Да и внешнее - здания, земля, горы и т.д. - быстро или медленно, заметно или  незаметно, но изменяется. Поэтому можно говорить о потоке. Будда где-то сравнивал жизнь с горной речкой. Я так понимаю, может быть в чем-то ошибочно.

 //как может жить существо не набирая кармы
Будда говорил о деяниях (пали - камма, санскр. - карма) со светлыми результатами, с темными результатами, с светлыми и темными результатами и деяния не темные и не светлые, которые не порождают ни темных, ни светлых последствий и ведут к исчерпанию кармы. В одной из  сутр уточняется что такие деяния - это восьмизвенный благородный путь. 

Будда говорил, что начало сансары не познаваемо (pubbaa kot.i na pan~n~aayati). Поэтому говорить о "первой" карме невозможно.

Когда мир "разворачивается", то первые деяния, ведущие к "разворачиванию" миров "вниз", как написано в Аганнья сутре, совершает существо со склонностью к алчности (отрывок выделен жирным), наверное можно сказать, что совершает из любопытства (см. текст)

‘There comes a time, Vasettha, when, sooner or later after a long period this world contracts. At a time of contraction, beings are mostly born in the Abhassara Brahma world. And there they dwell, mind-made, feeding on delight, self luminous, moving through the air, glorious—and they stay like that for a very long time. But sooner or later, after a very long period, this world begins to expand again. At a time of expansion, the beings from the Abhassara Brahma world, having passed away from there, are mostly reborn in this world. Here they dwell, mind-made, feeding on delight, self-luminous, moving through the air, glorious—[5] and they stay like that for a very long time.

‘At that period, Vasettha, there was just one mass of water, and all was darkness, blinding darkness. Neither moon or sun appeared, no constellations or stars appeared, night and day were not yet distinguished, nor months and fortnights, nor years and seasons; there was no male and female, beings being reckoned just as beings. [6] And sooner or later, after a very long period of time, savory earth spread itself over the waters where those beings were. It looked just like the skin that forms itself over hot milk as it cools. It was endowed with color, smell, and taste. It was the color of fine ghee or butter and it was very sweet, like pure wild honey.

*‘Then some being of a greedy nature said: "I say, what can this be?" and tasted the savory earth on its finger.* In so doing, it became taken with the flavor, and craving arose in it. Then other beings, taking their cue from that one, also tasted the stuff with their fingers. They too were taken with the flavor, and craving arose in them. So they set to with their hands, breaking off pieces of the stuff in order to eat it. And the result was that their self luminance disappeared. And as a result of the disappearance of their self luminance the moon and the sun appeared, night and day were distinguished, months and fortnights appeared, and the year and its seasons. To that extent the world re-evolved.

-------------

Кстати, у Вас свастика вращается против солнца - это так и задумано?

----------


## Imperfektiv

До1, буддийские понятия в чистом виде, можно пересчитать по пальцам, и кальпа – тоже не является таковым. Так что у Дня\Ночи Брахмы прав на это столько же, сколько и у кальпы. Скажу больше, я не смог найти описания, да что там, просто термина трактующего переход от пралайи одного Дня Брахмы, к началу другого. Вы, должно быть спрашиваете себя: «зачем он прицепился к этому Брахме» и я поясню – дело в том, что этот термин наиболее удобный для обозначения времени составляющим 4 Юги. Писать 1.5 Кальпы Великих Брахманов – утомительно, писать 80 малых кальп – так же, в Великих Кальпах измерять этот период и вовсе не имеет смысла  :Smilie:  Далее, аналогия с кольцом на которую ссылался я, (в том посте, где его собирались разорвать) демонстрировала именно возможность уничтожения безначального. Будь это не так, я не поднимал бы этот вопрос. 
Продолжим. На мой взгляд, Дхарма вообще не допускает появления чего-то ни с того ни с сего. Должна быть причина. Как Васубандху, так и Шантаракшита полагали, что виной тому является карма. Причиной движения реки являются физические законы и «надобность» в данном случае – эти законы. Они действительны как для потока дхарм, так и для реки. Абзац про Каина предпочту не комментировать, по, надеюсь, понятным Вам причинам. 

Ersh, когда я употреблял это словосочетание то имел в виду дату создания кольца. Дхармические источники говорят о том что круговорот эпох не имеет начала. Но, как я уже писал выше, маститые комментаторы полагали, что движущей силой вселенной является карма. Если придерживаться этого мнения, то получается, что либо у кармы не было начала, либо начало было у мироздания. Но оставим это на их совести и допустим, что карма движет только уничтожением существ в 16 мирах, как следует из Абхидхарма коши. Сидхартха трактовал карму как «четану», а именно, благие и не благие побуждения. Четана формирует сочетание потока дхарм и упадан, а стало быть, являются причиной действий пудгалы, собственно, существа и это недвусмысленно следует из текста пратитьи-самупады. Далее перерождение зависимое от кармы и галопом по сансаре. Все это Вам известно и без меня, но хотел прояснить свою позицию  :Smilie:  Все это наводит на мысль, что поток дхарм не мог пройти через жизнь существа, без причины, заложенной в предыдущей жизни. Пока остановлюсь на этом, ожидая Вашего ответа.

PampKin Head, причина для возникновения кармы – четана, и мне непонятно, как существо с мозгом может избегать кармы. Если карма не изжита, то это причина последующего перерождения, пусть и лучшего нежели прежде. Пробуждение – это понимание закона вселенной, Дхармы, но не более. По аналогии – разве поняв закон гравитации я немедленно взмою в небеса?  :Wink:  Что до небуддийских концептов, то абсолютно согласен, но  :Smilie:  , не согласен с автором Чула Малункйовада сутты. Впрочем, это разговор для другого топика.

Sergey, Вы абсолютно правы насчет потока дхарм, но скажи я так, смысл был бы неуловим  :Smilie:  Меня очень интересует, где именно говорится о деяниях без последствий? Для меня это логический парадокс, и кроме того, во всех текстах я сталкивался лишь с утверждением о том что негативную карму можно только изжить. Ну допустим, совершает человек сплошь добро, мыслит этими категориями и так поступает много жизней подряд, как результат, ему может посчастливиться родится богом без негативной кармы  :Smilie: . Я, кстати, когда-то понимал так, что Сидхартха, обретя просветление вознесся, ибо непонятно что держит на земле человека без кармы… Если же карма у него была, то все логично  :Smilie:  Опять же, очень любопытны Ваши цитаты о начале сансары. Как Вы думаете, что значит «непознаваемо»? Особенно странно это слышать из уст Будды… И про существо, согласитесь, поток дхарм должен был отчего-то принять форму существа, так? Увы, не владею английским, так что, вот. 
Про свастику: о каком солнце идет речь?  :Wink:  Задумано было как символ центробежной энергии, по часовой стрелке, как я это понимаю, не противореча естественному ходу вещей, в пику традиции Бон. Вообще смысл этого символа, насколько мне известно, четко нигде не сформулирован. Применительно к славянам его воспринимают как "коловрат"... Но это к товарищу Асову, тут я несведущ  :Smilie:  Был бы признателен, если бы Вы пополнили мой багаж знаний.

----------


## Dee Mon

> Так вот, меня интересует источник кармы. Ведь без изначального «греха» здесь обойтись не может.


Почему не может? Считается, что наше пребывание в сансаре именно безначально. Существование первоначала (первопричины) просто нелогично, это легко показать.




> Но ведь даже если предположить что поток дхарм – вечен  то когда-то он должен был быть чистым? Карма не может быть безначальной по своей природе, отсюда и вопрос: «Кто согрешил?».


Почему он должен быть когда-то чистым?
Почему не может быть безначальной?




> Далее, я не совсем понимаю историю с Сидхартхой Гаутамой. Итак, Будда 
> заболел, Будда умер  и это, согласитесь, странно, особенно, если вспомнить что свою карму он изжил, но тут открывается действительно серьезный вопрос - как может жить существо не набирая кармы? Жизнеописание Сидхартхи свидетельствует, что причин для кармы и до и после просветления было множество.


Карма порождается нашими действиями, обусловленными неведением. При просветлении неведение полностью исчезает, и карма более не создается.  На тело и поведение Будды после просветления есть несколько точек зрения. Согласно одной из них, пока есть тело, есть карма (по крайней мере, накопленная ранее). И она все еще может проявляться (однако, новой уже не создается!). Согласно другой точке зрения, тело будды после полного просветления уже не есть обычное человеческое тело, а "явленное тело" - нирманакайя, и болезни и смерть такого тела уже не следует принимать буквально, это лишь поучительные демонстрации.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Dee Mon, я был бы признателен, если бы Вы доказали нелогичность пребывания в сансаре. Тем самым, избавили бы меня от многолетней головной боли  :Smilie: . Далее по тексту: поток дхарм должен бы быть когда-то чистым потому что существует карма, что не может быть безначальной по своей природе  :Wink: . А карма не может быть безначальной, потому что причинно обусловлена. Когда-то должна была быть причина. 
Далее, я в очередной раз сталкиваюсь с трактовкой кармы. Дело в том, что мне она известна как следствие побуждений того или иного рода, обусловленных  :Smilie: , опять же кармой прошлых жизней, а именно комбинацией дхарм, сформированных кармой предыдущих жизней и слабых воздействий этой… В остальном, должно быть, конфликт традиций. Я вообще отношусь с большой настороженностью к буддизму, со времен Нагарджуны  :Smilie:  Вы, случаем, не знаете, существует ли гомогенная, близкая к аутентичности запись трактовки кармы в Буддизме?

----------


## Ersh

Imperfektiv 
Давайте не смешивать два этих понятия - устройство мироздания, и карму, как благие или неблагие побуждения. Согласитесь, что Земля обращается вокруг солнца не имея никаких побуждений.

----------


## sergey

to Imperfektiv:
Знаете китайский фейерверк, который испускает огни и вертится, движимый реактивной силой. Направление свастики определяется так же, точно не знаю почему. Так что у Вас - против часовой стрелки.
Про остальное - попозже.

----------


## Dee Mon

Причем здесь "нелогичность пребывания в сансаре", откуда это?
Я говорил "Существование первопричины просто нелогично". Если у всего есть причина, то она должна быть и у первопричины, таким образом она перестает быть первопричиной. А если у первопричины нет причины, то значит не у всего должна быть причина, значит первопричина вообще теряет смысл.




> А карма не может быть безначальной, потому что причинно обусловлена. Когда-то должна была быть причина. 
> Далее, я в очередной раз сталкиваюсь с трактовкой кармы. Дело в том, что мне она известна как следствие побуждений того или иного рода, обусловленных , опять же кармой прошлых жизней, а именно комбинацией дхарм, сформированных кармой предыдущих жизней и слабых воздействий этой…


Все так. И где Вы тут видите начало в этом процессе? Карма порождается действиями, обусловленными прошлой кармой, которая создана действияим и так бесконечно в прошлое, т.е. безначально. Воткнуть в этот цикл какое-то начало довольно сложно.

Про аутентичную запись трактовки спросите Ассаджи и других, ориентирующихся в суттах, я в них не силен, если честно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, причина для возникновения кармы – четана, и мне непонятно, как существо с мозгом может избегать кармы. Если карма не изжита, то это причина последующего перерождения, пусть и лучшего нежели прежде. Пробуждение – это понимание закона вселенной, Дхармы, но не более. По аналогии – разве поняв закон гравитации я немедленно взмою в небеса?


Человек с мозгом может разрывать двенадцатичленную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения... И используя благую, неблагую, нейтральную карму посредством практики Дхармы обеспечить разборку конструкции под названием Эго... Чем ведана-Випассана не метод? Вы еще не в белом? Тогда мы спешим к Вам!!!

 :Smilie: 

С такой трактовкой Пробуждения не согласен... Эдак победа на Олимпийских играх в беге - не более  чем понимание, как переставлять ноги! Хотелось бы узнать, откуда вот это "но не более"?

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, это не мое мнение, я просто его озвучил… хотя если допустить что планетами управляют боги  :Wink:  Впрочем, это не принципиально да и осведомленность людей о законах вселенной пока явно недостаточна для каких-либо суждений такого рода. 

 :Smilie:  Sergey, похоже, я невольно стал последователем Бон  :Smilie:  Попробую исправить

Dee Mon, прошу прощения, меня, видимо, в тот момент замкнуло. Я и имел в виду «нелогичность существования первопричины». С одной стороны Вы правы, но во-первых, причина может быть иной, нежели обычно, т.е. не карма, а, допустим, воля одного из обитателей 4 миров обрести форму, а во-вторых, парадокс – не ответ, скорее свидетельство изъяна теории. Но этот парадокс и побудил меня задать вопрос  :Wink:  

PampKin Head, правы, совершенно правы насчет двенадцатизвенной цепи. Итак, я высмотрел что устраняя неведение, мы устраняем полярность кармы, а стало быть, и ее действие в будущем. Ладно, с Сидхартхой вопрос решен, за что Вам моя сердечная благодарность. Ну а если на человеке огромный груз кармы прошлой жизни? Ведь акт прозрения не может избавить от ответственности за прошлое и что же, переродившись ему опять искать просветления?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Акт прозрения не избавляет, а вот прорыв к Уму Будды (Ригпе, Махамудре) и пребывание в этом все больше и больше является самым лучшим Ванишем для неблагой\благой\нейтральной кармы...

+ Практика Дхармы и есть наилучший метод избавления от огромного груза из прошлых жизней... В Ваджраяне (мы верим в это) есть особые методы работы с кармическими накоплениями - к примеру, садханы Ваджрасаттвы...

Устраняя неведение, мы разрываем механизм кармического становления, а не меняем полярность... Прекращаем процесс накопления любой кармы и стахановскими методами избавляемся от ранее накопленной...

----------


## Ersh

\\\Ersh, это не мое мнение, я просто его озвучил…\\\
А чье это мнение? Не могли бы его Вы привести в первоисточнике? Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы утверждаете, что мироздание определяет карма живых существ?

----------


## Dee Mon

> _ парадокс – не ответ, скорее свидетельство изъяна теории_

Честно говоря, я по-прежнему не вижу парадокса. Безначальность мне представляется более логичной, нежели беспричинное возникновение чего-либо.

----------


## Imperfektiv

PumpKin Head, если обратите внимание, то я писал «устраняем полярность» а не меняем таковую  :Wink:  Но в целом, хорошо, видимо, быть представителем традиции ваджраяна… 

Господа, а что в этом случае делают апологеты традиции стхавиравада?

Ersh, я встретил это мнение у Камалашилы. К сожалению, не помню источника и, следовательно, не могу обеспечить Вас цитатами. Попробуйте посмотреть в Абхидхарма-коше, Васубандхи. Насколько мне известно, он утверждал то же самое. Ersh, я скорее склоняюсь к этой мысли, нежели утверждаю. Дхармическая традиция, как мне кажется, вообще не приемлет людей утверждающих нечто, не апробированное ими лично  :Wink: .

Dee Mon, я все же попробую посеять у Вас сомнение. Женщину можно оплодотворить естественно, можно искусственно, но буде у нее беременность, и то и другое объясняло бы последнюю более логично, нежели непорочное зачатие  :Smilie: . 

Неужели всех буддистов успокаивал ответ о непознаваемости истоков сансары?

----------


## Dee Mon

Сдается мне, что если предположить существование начала у сансары, то неотвеченных вопросов, логических и философских проблем будет существенно больше. И полагаю, что многие буддисты, как и советовал Будда, не заморачиваются над этим вопросом и не копаются в возможном прошлом, а практикуют здесь и сейчас. В этом смысле ответ о непознаваемости действительно успокаивает.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неужели всех буддистов успокаивал ответ о непознаваемости истоков сансары?


Как бы, помраченный ум индивидуума и есть то, что создает Сансару (2-я Благородная Истина)... Это - исток... И он (ум) вполне познавам... Начало\конец\середина - все это концепты ума, обусловленного двойственностью. Как только болезнь эго будет преодолена, что случится с ее атрибутами? 

Почему же многие буддисты не напрягаются в решении данных головоломок? Есть более актуальные темы для приложения ментальных процессов...

Нангпа (человек внутренний) не верит интелектуальному пониманию... Потому что не считает, что это относительное понимание (завтра сменится другим, может быть более глубоким, но таким же относительным) не несет свободы... Слова и концепты - лишь обманка, которая стоит между воспринимающим умом и воспринимаемым...

----------


## Imperfektiv

:Smilie:  Ну вот, опять солнце заслонила тень Нагарджуны  :Smilie:  PampKin Head, если Вы правы, то стало быть, нирваны может достичь кошмарное, жестокое, лживое и далее по перечню, существо, осознавшее иллюзорность дхармы, кармы, сансары… Если только и нирвана не игра болезненного воображения  :Wink: . Не вижу причин по которым эта головоломка была бы лучше и достойнее ментальных усилий, нежели заявленная мной.
Что же до вопроса истоков сансары, то он, как мне представляется, имеет некоторую практическую ценность, хоть, отдаю должное, и не большую. Допустим, все обрели спасение, но вот, сценарий повторяется и существа начинают рождаться вновь, влекомые в свой скорбный путь неизвестно откуда взявшейся кармой  :Smilie:  
Интеллект членящий целое на удоботворимые для восприятия куски, ущербность семантики – все так. Но я далек от медитативных откровений, а потому спрашиваю у тех, кто, возможно, давно ими оперирует. Пока, за неимением лучшего, полагаюсь на интеллект, все ж лучше чем ничего  :Wink: .

----------


## PampKin Head

Странные же Вы выводы делаете из моих слов. Мне казалось, что смысл сказанного мной заключается в том, что *интелектуальное осознание чего либо* - лишь средство, и не более того... Не дающее многого, эдакое путешествие по просторам концептуального ума... Действительно, "нирваны *может* достичь кошмарное, жестокое, лживое и далее по перечню, существо"... Но как? Приняв Прибежище в Будде (абсолютное), Дхарме (относительное) и Сангхе (относительное)... Приняв же всем сердцем  существо перестает быть кошмарным, жестоким, лживым и далее по перечню - пройдя Путь, достигает Нирваны...

Осознание иллюзорности чего-либо умом порождает лишь ум, обретший еще один набор концептов интелектульного плана... То, что *подобно иллюзии* существует в Сансаре с безначальных времен...




> Допустим, все обрели спасение, но вот, сценарий повторяется и существа начинают рождаться вновь, влекомые в свой скорбный путь неизвестно откуда взявшейся кармой


Значит за спасение принимается не Аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи (как сказал Будда - и мы ему верим - то, что гарантирует неповторение сценария), а скорее достижение уровня богов тех или иных сфер - не более чем очередная форма сансарического существования.

----------


## Хельге

> ... Но я далек от медитативных откровений, а потому спрашиваю у тех, кто, возможно, давно ими оперирует. Пока, за неимением лучшего, полагаюсь на интеллект, все ж лучше чем ничего .


Оперируя понятиями на уровне интеллекта, нарисую вам картинку для успокоения вашего омрачения…  :Wink:  
Представьте себе нирвану – состояние не имеющее материальной основы и эмоционального наполнения. Нирвана состоит из бесчисленного количества просветлённых существ. (дальше описывать не имеет смысла, это неконцептуальное понятие – нирвана). И вот, в этой нирване одно из существ, влекомое чистым созерцанием, породило мысль, или сделало вывод. Этот вывод или мысль и явилась причиной (первопричиной кармы) зарождения сансары, или видимой и невидимой вселенной, которую мы наблюдаем. Кто такие МЫ в этой сансаре? Такие же существа как и то, «первое существо» породившее сансару. Отличаемся мы тем, что прельстились видением созданного (сансары). Это прельщение и было для нас первопричиной кармы. Многие из существ, находящихся в сансаре называют то «первое существо» - Бог Творец. Цель практикующих Дхарму – избавиться от иллюзий сансары, для чего прибегая к медитации практикующие стараются избавиться от причин зарождающих последствия. (...да простит меня уважаемая Сангха  :Embarrassment:  ) 

Вот вам концепция, если она вас устроит, и вы успокоитесь, то хорошо.
Это очень примитивная картинка и не отражает всей масштабности поднятого вами вопроса. На самом деле не стоит его поднимать. Пользуйтесь драгоценными мгновениями вашего человеческого бытия, практикуйте, и однажды, вы сами увидите ответы на все вопросы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//Сидхартха был материален, ел, пил, проповедовал, дышал. Все в мире относительно, но в рамках относительности нашей цивилизации, он жил.//

В том и дело, что "все относительно". Представители этой самой нашей цивилизации в рамках нашей относительности так это воспринимали (воспринимают; воспринимаем  :Smilie:  ) - "ел, пил, проповедовал, дышал". Реальность же как-она-есть (бхута-татхата) таким взглядом не ограничена. 

_Субхути, если кто-нибудь говорит, что Так Приходящий пришел или ушел, сидит или лежит, то этот человек не понимает того, что я проповедую. И по какой причине? Так Приходящий ниоткуда не приходит и никуда не уходит, поэтому его и именуют Так Приходящим._

(Ваджраччхедика Праджня-Парамита Сутра)

Это, впрочем, взгляд Махаяны.

----------


## Ersh

Imperfektiv,
Сдается мне, что все-таки вот где путаница происходит - есть дхармы - психофизические монады, а есть элементарные частицы мироздания. Так вот, с наступлением чьей-то индивидуальной Нирваны прекращается индивидуальный ток  психофизических дхарм, а элементарные частицы, из которых строится реальность-как-она-есть не прекращают своего существования.

----------


## sergey

Imperfektiv:



> Меня очень интересует, где именно говорится о деяниях без последствий? Для меня это логический парадокс, и кроме того, во всех текстах я сталкивался лишь с утверждением о том что негативную карму можно только изжить.


Русских переводов не знаю, хотя, возможно, они есть, а английские переводы сутр вот, может быть, кто-нибудь из сострадательных участников этого обсуждения переведет что-нибудь.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...mn057-nt0.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an04-235.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn35-145.html

Я заглянул в палийский текст первой из них, то, что я перевел как "последствия" (result), это - vipaka. Комментариев давать не буду, вы спросили "где именно говорится о деяниях без последствий". 
Скорее всего разъяснения этих тем есть и в каких-нибудь книгах Ваджраянских авторов и вполне вероятно, что на русском.




> Опять же, очень любопытны Ваши цитаты о начале сансары. Как Вы думаете, что значит «непознаваемо»? Особенно странно это слышать из уст Будды…


Это из Самъютта Никаи, раздел Anamattagga. Может быть такой перевод не очень удачен. Я понимаю это так. Будда вспоминает прошлую жизнь, сто прошлых жизней, тысячу, кальпу, много кальп, тысячи кальп, сотни тысяч кальп, проникает своей мыслью в прошлое, но как далеко бы он не заглянул, не видно начальной точки. Это и означает, что pubbaa kot.i na pan~n~aayati .


Еще про сансару, Тханиссаро бхиккху пишет:
Samsara literally means "wandering-on." Many people think of it as the Buddhist name for the place where we currently live -- the place we leave when we go to nibbana. But in the early Buddhist texts, it's the answer, not to the question, "Where are we?" but to the question, "What are we doing?" Instead of a place, it's a process: the tendency to keep creating worlds and then moving into them. As one world falls apart, you create another one and go there. At the same time, you bump into other people who are creating their own worlds, too. -

"Сансара буквально означает бродить и бродить. Многие люди думают, что это буддийское название для места, где мы сейчас живем и которое покинем, когда отправимся в нирвану. Но в ранних буддийских текстах это ответ не на вопрос "Где мы?", а на вопрос "Что мы делаем?". Это не место, а процесс: тенденция создавать миры и входить в них. Когда один мир разрушается, вы строите другой и переходите туда. В то же время вы сталкиваетесь с другими людьми, которые создают свои миры."




> И про существо, согласитесь, поток дхарм должен был отчего-то принять форму существа, так?


Дык, существо уже было. Извините, переводить текст сейчас не стану, если не ошибаюсь, в Абхидхармакоше есть что-то подобное там, где описывается "разворачивание" мира (миров).

----------


## Dee Mon

> _Допустим, все обрели спасение, но вот, сценарий повторяется и существа начинают рождаться вновь, влекомые в свой скорбный путь неизвестно откуда взявшейся кармой_

Кстати, Вы сами напомнили еще один аргумент в пользу безначальности сансары. Если у нее было начало, до которого все были просветленными, а потом вдруг перестали быть таковыми, то это говорит о том, что освобождение не является окончательным. Однако, все буддийское учение говорит о нем именно как об окончательном, истинном прекращении страданий. И Вы правильно говорите "неизвестно откуда взявшейся кармой" - ей действительно неоткуда взяться.

----------


## Imperfektiv

PumpKin Head, но этому существу воздастся по карме, или же изменившись, он получает «индульгенцию»?  :Smilie:  Я так понял, что если за мной от рождения идет след не благих деяний в самых мрачных смыслах этого словосочетания, а я затем, принимаю Будду, Дхарму, Сангху – то это автоматически избавляет меня от возмездия. 
И потом, надеюсь простите меня за кощунство, но если Будда не мог узнать истоки сансары, то какие гарантии невозможности повторения сценария? Вера? 

Хельге, я конечно, далеко не Далай-лама, но мне казалось, что входя в нирвану, существу уже нет надобности порождать мысли и делать выводы… На то она и нирвана… И потом, бог-творец (который, находись он в нирване, не должен бы быть невежествен, а коли так, то не станет устраивать подобный кошмар в 32 мирах, а если бы и захотел (что само по себе абсурдно), то кармы б породить не смог, так как, повторюсь, не невежествен) дарующий абсолютную скорбь своим созданиям, и радужную перспективу самому оказаться в аду на неопределенно долгий срок… До этого не дошел даже Моисей  :Wink:  Нет, на уровне интеллекта эта теория не выдерживает критики, кроме того, ее авторитет опирается исключительно на яркость Вашей фантазии  :Smilie: . 

Ersh, очень интересный момент: если карма живых существ никак не воздействует на элементарные частицы и реальность состоящую из них, то отчего же, по прошествии четырех Юг, эта реальность разрушается? 

Sergey, спасибо за английские ссылки  :Wink:  мне хватило бы названий  :Smilie:  Теперь по вопросу: перерыл труд Васубандхи, но не нашел ничего о существе в начале времен… Возможно, Вы перевели таким образом «создание» в стихе 90 главе «миры»? Но там подразумевалась Юга… Если нет, то не могли бы Вы уточнить, а еще лучше - цитировать, только умоляю, на русском   :Smilie:  

Dee Mon, Вы все же предпочитаете ответу – парадокс  :Wink:  Не могу говорить такое на буддийском форуме два раза, так что обратите, пожалуйста, внимание, на мой ответ PumpKin Head  :Smilie:  У меня вообще очень сложные отношения с понятием «нирвана»… если прекращается поток дхарм, исчезает неведение, то что, собственно, является просветленным? Ну а что до  предсансарных обитателей нирваны, то, возможно, их не было, как не было сансары и существ…

----------


## Ersh

///Ersh, очень интересный момент: если карма живых существ никак не воздействует на элементарные частицы и реальность состоящую из них, то отчего же, по прошествии четырех Юг, эта реальность разрушается?///
Отчего же разрушается?
Вы пишете, что карма живых существ "схлопывается", при чем здесь разрушение реальности?  Карма живых существ - это психофизические явления, а физические процессы в мироздании идут своим путем.
Да, кстати, все эти "схлопывания-развертывания" - это же непрерывный процесс, где тут прекращение или появление ниоткуда?

----------


## sergey

> перерыл труд Васубандхи, но не нашел ничего о существе в начале времен… Возможно, Вы перевели таким образом «создание» в стихе 90 главе «миры»? Но там подразумевалась Юга…


Ну да, в сутре примерно говорится, что по прошествии долгого времени, рано или поздно, миры разрушаются (этот мир сворачивается this world contracts). Тогда существа в основном рождаются в мирах Брахмы  Абхассара (струящегося сияния). Потом приходит время, когда миры снова начинают разворачиваться. Тогда существа умирающие в мире Брахма Абхассара рождаются здесь (комментарий поясняет - как люди). Они сияют, движутся по воздуху, питаются радостью. Есть только вода, но рано или поздно появляется земля, как пенка на молоке, она ароматна и вкусна. И тогда одно существо со склонностью к алчности говорит "что это такое?" И, взяв на палец, пробует землю. Вследствие этого поступка в нем пробуждается алчность. Вслед за ним, это делают и другие и в них также пробуждается алчность. Они начинают брать землю руками и есть ее. Вследствие этого их сияние исчезает. Вследствие этого возникает слонце и луна, месяцы, год. Так разворачивается мир до этих пределов.

Ну а дальше там описаны дальнейшие события и перемены.




> а я затем, принимаю Будду, Дхарму, Сангху – то это автоматически избавляет меня от возмездия.


Да нет, в учении так не говорится, насколько я знаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PumpKin Head, но этому существу воздастся по карме, или же изменившись, он получает «индульгенцию»?  Я так понял, что если за мной от рождения идет след не благих деяний в самых мрачных смыслах этого словосочетания, а я затем, принимаю Будду, Дхарму, Сангху – то это автоматически избавляет меня от возмездия. 
> И потом, надеюсь простите меня за кощунство, но если Будда не мог узнать истоки сансары, то какие гарантии невозможности повторения сценария? Вера?


- По карме воздастся...
- Правильная практика Дхармы  избавляет от возмездия (может не совсем автоматически)... 
- Будда неоднократно указывал на истоки Сансары, изложил Путь в прекращению и дал Слово, что сценарий не повторится...

А вы хотели, чтобы все было как в банке? Если нравится, примите Это как гипотезу... Бросте жизнь в паровой котел Дхармы... Если Будда не солгал, то выигрыш превзойдет все капиталы Брахмы, Кришны и Шивы... Если Он обманул, то - составим Ему компанию в иных мирах...

И разве это не клево?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Этот ответ?
> _И потом, надеюсь простите меня за кощунство, но если Будда не мог узнать истоки сансары, то какие гарантии невозможности повторения сценария? Вера?_ 

Здесь все просто, как я понимаю. Будда мог их узнать (если они были, в чем я сомневаюсь), т.к. обладал всеведением. Другое дело, что ученикам он отказывался говорить об этом, и на то были причины. А вот многочисленные буддийские философы и логики, известные учителя, всегда говорили, что сансара безначальна. Невозможность повторения сценария гарантируется тем, что Будда правильно понял механизм работы ума и так уж он устроен, наш ум, что полностью удалив неведение, оно уже не вернется.
Грубый пример: у меня есть программа, поведение которой для меня не слишком понятно. Потом я получаю ее исходники и полностью разбираюсь в ее работе. Теперь я могу точно знать, что именно она сделала при инициализации, и что она будет делать в такой-то ситуации.  :Smilie: 

>_Вы все же предпочитаете ответу – парадокс_ 
А он есть - ответ?


_если прекращается поток дхарм, исчезает неведение, то что, собственно, является просветленным?_ 
Эх, как раз сейчас занимаюсь переводом одной лекции, в которой много говорится как раз на обсуждаемые Вами темы. Потерпите несколько дней, постараюсь скоро закончить. 
Нирвана, просветление не есть полное прекращение всего и вся для данного существа. Давайте вспомним Четыре Благородных. Первые две говорят о страдании и его причине, третья - об истинном прекращении, о просветлении и нирване. Так вот, в терминах ума и умственной деятельности, первые две истины, страдание и причины, являются объектом ума, его содержимым, но не его природой. Поэтому от них можно избавиться. И когда мы говорим об истинном прекращении, мы говорим о прекращении определенных видов содержимого умственной деятельности, объектов ума, но сама умственная активность остается и природа ее остается той же, какой она была.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, Вы меня озадачиваете  :Smilie:  Васубандху не оставляет сомнений в том, что разрушается именно материальный мир. Другое дело, что элементарные частицы и само мироздание может быть лишь плодом нашего воображения, но за пределом воображаемого, разве что нирвана и никакой иной реальности не предвидится. Кстати, у него же я нашел связь между кармой и мирозданием, звучит так «…круг ветра, который возник благодаря энергии действий живых существ…». Источники - палийский канон, в частности  Маджиджима никая и Дигха никая… (если кто-то даст ссылку на русский текст последней – я буду безумно улыбаться месяц, не меньше  :Smilie:  ) – четко говорят об уничтожении реального мира, а затем его возрождении. Говорят они так же о существах «хранящихся» в мире Брахмы, на небе Абхасвары на протяжении «ночи Брахмы», то бишь между кальпами, и о возвращении последних в заново созданный мир… Могу даже одарить Вас цитатами, если потребуется  :Smilie:  (Sergey опередил, но уж больно не хочется стирать и ссылаться  :Smilie:  )

Sergey, но ведь существа эти «консервируются» в мире Брахмы и карма их никуда не исчезает, а потому они и появляются. Нет, тут речь, конечно же, не о «первом существе»  :Smilie: 

PumpKin Head, на мой взгляд это слишком гуманно… Может потому-то я еще и не буддист   :Smilie:  

Dee Mon, да, он самый. Ну если допустить что Будда что-то умолчал, то ответ все таки есть, пусть и не опровергающий истинности учения  :Smilie:  
В отношении же трактовки нирваны – лучше дождусь Вашего перевода, ибо это объяснение дало мне больше вопросов, нежели ответов.

----------


## Ersh

Imperfektiv, озадачивать - мое любимое занятие.
Разрушается материальный мир - что это означает? Откуда он тогда появляется вновь? Из энергии действия живых существ? Но ведь мир разрушен до основания, и никаких живых существ нет, как нет и носителей энергии?
Я, конечно, с удовольствием читаю все эти цитаты, но ничего кроме красивых метафор в них не вижу. А то как Вы их интерпретируете - это хорошая работа воображения, не более.

----------


## Борис

Еще 2 копейки:

//если Будда не мог узнать истоки сансары, то какие гарантии невозможности повторения сценария//

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=430

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, в приводимой мною цитате говорится о том что существа не исчезают, как и их поток дхарм, карма и неведение. Эти причины и порождают следствие в виде возникновение первоэлемента «ветра» в «пустом мире», с которого и начинается формирование новых миров. Допустим, это объяснение можно списать на мою фантазию, но как Вы трактуете эти метафоры, если, конечно, вообще серьезно относитесь с буддийской космогонии  :Smilie: . Но тогда непонятно, почему в одних и тех же текстах Вы веруете в одно и отрицаете другое  :Wink:  

Борис, в том топике решающую роль сыграло «чайное откровение» Dimav  :Smilie:  Ничего нового относительно данного вопроса я там не нашел. 

Вот еще один довод в пользу важности вопроса о начале сансары, и, на мой взгляд, просто интересный вопрос: верят ли буддисты в свободу воли? По идее не должны, если все наши действия определяются кармой, ну и по заветам Сидхартхи, все в мире обусловлено. В свете этого возникает вопрос о истоках  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Imperfektiv 

А почему я должен все принимать на веру? Разве об этом учит буддизм? Честно говоря к той космогонии, которую Вы привели я серьезно не отношусь.
Вот например Вы говорите об разрушении мира? Разве разрушение мира не предполагает исчезновение живых существ и их кармы? Что тогда разрушается? Что тогда есть разрушение?

По поводу свободы воли - дайте определение свободы воли, что такое свобода, и что такое воля в Вашем понимании.

----------


## ullu

> PumpKin Head, но этому существу воздастся по карме, или же изменившись, он получает «индульгенцию»?  Я так понял, что если за мной от рождения идет след не благих деяний в самых мрачных смыслах этого словосочетания, а я затем, принимаю Будду, Дхарму, Сангху – то это автоматически избавляет меня от возмездия.


Если вы кинете себе на ногу чугунный утюг, и , пока он летит, вы примете Прибежище в Будде , Дхарме и Сангхе - утюг все равно упадет вам на ногу.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, на мой взгляд, возможность не принимать положения Дхармы на веру, есть, должно быть, разве что у мастера йоги  :Smilie: . Судите сами: старость может быть желанным исходом из надоевшей жизни (как в песне поется – «кто хочет жить вечно?»  :Wink:  ). Старость совершенно не обязательно протекает в немощи, болезнях и маразме. Жизнь свидетельствует, что сопутствующих ей симптомов можно избежать ведя здоровый образ жизни, с овощами, фруктами, физической и умственной активностью. То же справедливо и применительно к искоренению болезней. Гигиена, культура питания, взаимоотношений, образования и потребления (со времен цивилизации долины Ганга человечество по этим показателям шагнуло далеко вперед, и, надеюсь, не сбавит оборотов в грядущем, охватывая все народности планеты) – избавляют от большинства недугов. Теперь о печалях. Да, безусловно можно рассматривать радость, как предвестника печали, но ведь можно и в печали усматривать эмиссара радости, как и в переменах – живительный ток разнообразия, а во всем по совокупности – красоту (примером в последнем, служит японская традиционная культура). Актуальной, Дхарма становится с того момента, где кончаются возможности познания обычного человека. Дхарма имеет много параллелей с современной наукой, в частности, у Вас никогда не возникал вопрос о точке, из которой развернулась вселенная? Эта теория настолько же абсурдна, насколько и дхармическая теория «кальп», и это не единственное их сходство  :Smilie: . В общем, мне представляется, если допустить (поверив на слово Будде) , что существуют 32 мира, существует сансара, нирвана и все это функционирует по законам Дхармы (извините за тавтологию), то только тогда буддизм имеет смысл, и смысл поистине великий. 
Теперь о конкретике: разве разрушение тела означает разрушение потока дхарм и кармы? Дхарма приводит диспозицию расположения существ после пралайи. Если Вы не признаете космогонии, то для Вас, это, безусловно, логический тупик. Разрушаются тела, разрушаются планеты, миры. Но их суть, в виде неведения, кармы и потока дхармы остается в Мире Брахмы, до создания нового мира  :Smilie:  (простите что повторяю это из сообщения в сообщение). 

Под свободой воли я понимаю не обусловленность действий и решений, принимаемых существом. 

Ullu, если верить PumKin Head, то при правильной практике Дхармы утюг аннигилируется  :Wink: .

----------


## PampKin Head

Ибо вне ума благой\неблагой\нейтральной кармы не найти...
Актуально работая с умом, изменяя его - изменяешь все, связанное с ним...

Перефразируя Дона Хуана: это не значит, что утюг растворится в воздухе, это значит, что вы не будете попадать в ситуации, когда вам на ноги будут падать железки... Карма - это не событие, которое должно произойти с вами в строго определенный год\день\час вашей жизни... В понимании, что есть карма и каковы ее проявление весьма может поспособствавать изучение теории случайных процессов (первый курс ЛИАП\ГААП)... 

Как говорится: Нео... тебе туда не надо... Ты там уже был...

Если меня будут волновать вопросы обретения множества концептов о мироздании - пойду учится на физ. фак. Казанского универа... Будет более продуктивно.

----------


## Ersh

\\\Под свободой воли я понимаю не обусловленность действий и решений, принимаемых существом.\\\
Любые решения действия, предпринимаемые существом обусловлены.

\\\Старость совершенно не обязательно протекает в немощи///
Старость и смерть неизбежны. Как ни оттягивай))) Надо спешить дело делать.

/// Вас никогда не возникал вопрос о точке, из которой развернулась вселенная? ///
Почему бы он мог у меня возникнуть? От этого моя практика не станет лучше. Впрочем, у меня есть теория на этот счет, но она ничем не лучше любой другой.

///Но их суть, в виде неведения, кармы и потока дхармы остается в Мире Брахмы, до создания нового мира ///

Так мир Брахмы разрушается или нет? Что тогда разрушение? Простите, что повторяю это из сообщения в сообщение.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, если верить PumKin Head, то при правильной практике Дхармы утюг аннигилируется .


Если будете в это верить - переродитесь в мире богов а потом в адах.

----------


## Imperfektiv

PumpKin Head, если утюг не уничтожается, то он обречен упасть на ногу. Насколько я понимаю, карма, формируя поток дхарм и, следовательно, личность со всеми ее склонностями, не дает возможности «уклониться». Развивая эту мысль, не благая карма может увести ум далеко от понимания Дхармы и какой бы то ни было практики… ну, допустим, к болезни Альцгеймера или Паркинсона, или в лагерь особого режима, где отбывая пожизненный срок существо оказывается вне доступа к каким бы то ни было источникам Дхармы  :Smilie:  Другое дело «уничтожение утюга». Можно, должно быть, подгадать момент и «бабахнуть» по карме правильной практикой  :Wink:  Хоть, памятуя о предопределенности… Но это уже другой вопрос.

Ersh, я не говорил об «оттягивании старости», скорее, о другом качестве таковой, ну а здоровая старость и безболезненная смерть не кажутся мне чем-то жутким  :Smilie: . Мир Брахмы не разрушается. Как следует из источников, все что выше 16 мира не уничтожается. 

Итак, Вы, стало быть, тоже считаете что все обусловлено. Если так, то встреча с учением, уход в нирвану, а так же не благие помыслы и действия, как и благие, тоже предопределены. Следовательно, вопрос о том, за что существа страдают, уходит корнями в вопрос об истоках сансары, потому как на протяжении всех перерождений существа были не вольны в выборе действий.

----------


## ullu

что-то вы с кармой как-то не правы.
карма это не неблагоприятные обстоятельства, а состояние ума в момент , когда обстоятельства происходят.
причина освобожедния не в наличии благоприятных обстоятельств, а в умении ума не страдать в любых обстоятельствах.
реального страдания изначально не существовало. поскольку все изначально самоосвобождены то и освобождения не может сущетсвовать.
Следовательно вопрос о начале и конце сансары просто не корректен. поскольку она никогда не начиналась и никогда не сможет закончиться.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ullu, но ведь наши действия и мысли диктуются матрицей, которую создала карма предыдущих воплощений и так до самого начала. Если ум человека сформировался таким образом, что стал невосприимчив к учению Дхармы, виной тому, следовательно, становится его карма? Если он не воспринял Дхарму, то так же не приходится говорить о нирване, так? 
Если ум заперт в сансаре, где есть страдание, то оно, для непросветленного существа является реальным. И отсюда вопрос, за что оно ему? Ну а вопрос вечности сансары уже поднимался и так и не получил ответа. Сейчас я исхожу из посыла, что сансара не вечна, к чему меня склоняет логический анализ.

----------


## sergey

Imperfektiv,
есть такое объяснение Буддой возникновения и исчезновения мира - loka (перевод грубый и приблизительный):
Каково, монахи возникновение мира? При условии зрения и форм возникает зрительное сознание. Встреча этих трех  есть контакт. При условии контакта возникает чувство, при условии чувства - жажда. При условии жажды - привязанность. При условии привязанности возникает становление. При условии становлениия - рождение. При условии рождения - старость и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние. Таково, монахи возникновение мира.
(дальше - то же о слухе, ... уме)
......
Каков, монахи, конец (исчезновение) мира?  При условии зрения и форм возникает зрительное сознание. Встреча этих трех есть контакт. При условии контакта возникает чувство, при условии чувства - жажда. С безвозвратным угасанием и прекращением этой жажды прекращается привязанность. С прекращением привязанности прекращается становление. С прекращением становления прекращается рождение. С прекращением рождения прекращаются старость, смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние. Таково прекращение всей этой массы несчастий (страданий - дукха). Это, монахи - исчезновение мира.
(дальше - то же - о слухе .... уме).
Это Лока сутта из СН, Нидана Вагга.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, но ведь наши действия и мысли диктуются матрицей, которую создала карма предыдущих воплощений и так до самого начала. Если ум человека сформировался таким образом, что стал невосприимчив к учению Дхармы, виной тому, следовательно, становится его карма? Если он не воспринял Дхарму, то так же не приходится говорить о нирване, так? 
> Если ум заперт в сансаре, где есть страдание, то оно, для непросветленного существа является реальным. И отсюда вопрос, за что оно ему? Ну а вопрос вечности сансары уже поднимался и так и не получил ответа. Сейчас я исхожу из посыла, что сансара не вечна, к чему меня склоняет логический анализ.


Дать четкий ответ по этой теме я не могу, потому что некоторые представления в моей голове не стыкуются друг с другом.
Но могу попробовать порассуждать.
Вот:
А что если ум никогда и не отвлекался от узнавания своего состояния?
Что , если это (узнавание) постоянно происходит?
Тогда остается один вопрос - почему тогда я страдаю прямо сейчас?
Но на этот вопрос , по-моему, только один ответ...и этот ответ не фраза, а действие - узнать свою природу. 
А после этого останется ли вопрос о существовании сансары?

----------


## Ersh

> PErsh, я не говорил об «оттягивании старости», скорее, о другом качестве таковой, ну а здоровая старость и безболезненная смерть не кажутся мне чем-то жутким . Мир Брахмы не разрушается. Как следует из источников, все что выше 16 мира не уничтожается. .


Старость есть старость, не важно как Вы к ней относитесь. Дряхлость организма - неизбежна.
Значит все-таки мы не можем говорить об уничтожении мира, так как миры выше 16-го не уничтожаются? Ведь если что-то не уничтожается, а тем более туда переходит вся карма живых существ, то как мы можем говорить об уничтожении?




> Итак, Вы, стало быть, тоже считаете что все обусловлено. Если так, то встреча с учением, уход в нирвану, а так же не благие помыслы и действия, как и благие, тоже предопределены. Следовательно, вопрос о том, за что существа страдают, уходит корнями в вопрос об истоках сансары, потому как на протяжении всех перерождений существа были не вольны в выборе действий.


Никак не следует. Покажите мне логическую связку?
Существа страдают не "за что" а "потому что". Опять Вы, несмотря на все свои заверения, скатываетесь к понятию греховности Кармы.
Так как благие действия предопределены, то и всеобщая и окончательная Нирвана - неизбежна.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Sergey, так ведь это почти матрика Пратитья-самупады (двенадцатизвенная цепь взаимозависомого происхождения, или 10 звенная в нагорапама сутре). Здесь уже идет речь как о том кто может видеть формы, так и о созданных формах. Нет… это конечно создание, но не первоначальное. Но как бы то ни было, я надеюсь, Вы ощущаете мою признательность за поиск текста и его перевод  :Smilie: . 

Ullu, я, признаюсь, не совсем Вас понял. В какой момент и где ум пытается узнать свое состояние? 

Ersh, конечно же организм пожилого человека функционирует иначе, нежели организм тридцатилетнего. Но придерживаясь этой логики, детство выглядит не менее устрашающе  :Wink:  К вопросу о дряхлости: люди привыкли наплевательски относится к своему телу и здоровью на протяжении жизни, как следствие, согбенный мученик, наделенный сонмом болезней – наиболее часто встречающийся образ старика. Мне же, волею случая, довелось повидать пожилых спортсменов, и потому я не могу принять вышеупомянутый образ как должный и естественный. Посмотрите хоть на йогинов (желательно не тех, что отъедаются на деньги учеников из стран «золотого миллиарда»)  :Smilie: .
Думаю, говорить об уничтожении мы все же можем, ибо 17 мир, да и остальные 15 мы вряд ли увидим в телескоп  :Wink: . Если же Вы подразумевали уничтожение всех миров, то что понимали под «реальностью» (особенно странно это выглядит в свете Ваших взглядов на буддийский космогенез)? 
Ersh, семантически «за что» и «потому что» не слишком разнятся (За воровство мусора меня побил дворник. Дворник побил меня, потому что я украл мусор  :Wink:  ). Опять же, почему Вы решили что благие деяния предопределены? Я не Будда, Вы, возможно, тоже, а, стало быть, проследить сие мы не в силах. 

Но, пытаясь сформулировать ответ Вам, я, кажется пришел к ответу на свой вопрос, целиком совпадающий с теорией Дхармы!!!  :Smilie:  Дело обстоит так: авидья – это незнание Дхармы, невозможность видеть истину (двух трактовок вполне хватает для разъяснения). Для того чтобы появилась карма, неведения хватает с избытком. Если есть карма и неведение, начинает формироваться матрица потока дхарм и существо принимает форму. Принимая форму оно уже обречено на страдание, потому что невежественно (моха). Ну а далее, в зависимости от среды в которую попадает существо и его в этой среде поведения, формируется карма для следующего воплощения существа. Нирвана – это удача для того, кто попадает в нее первым. Дальше все достаточно подробно разъясняют дхармические источники. Получается, что все чего нет – невежественно, а потому обязано родиться! Следовательно сансара безначальна, а потому бесконечна!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Ну у Сидхартхи и голова, я чуть не свихнулся пока это понял…

----------


## Борис

*Imperfektiv*

//Ничего нового относительно данного вопроса я там не нашел. //

Ваше право  :Smilie: 

Однако тема потихоньку выходит за рамки раздела, в котором создана
(это тонкий модераторский намек  :Wink:  )

----------


## Imperfektiv

Борис, извиняюсь  :Smilie:  Ответ, как мне кажется, найден, так что топик идет на убыль  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, я, признаюсь, не совсем Вас понял. В какой момент и где ум пытается узнать свое состояние?


Хм...встречный вопрос, что бы опнять что отвечать - каким образом происходит освобождение?

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ullu, лично я не достигал  :Wink:  Полагаю, что изжив большую часть кармы и обретя в медитативном озарении истинное знание реальности, видью, так сказать, а если сказать по-человечески - "войдя в нирвану". Я правильно понял Ваш вопрос?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дело обстоит так: авидья – это незнание Дхармы, невозможность видеть истину (двух трактовок вполне хватает для разъяснения). Для того чтобы появилась карма, неведения хватает с избытком. Если есть карма и неведение, начинает формироваться матрица потока дхарм и существо принимает форму. Принимая форму оно уже обречено на страдание, потому что невежественно (моха). Ну а далее, в зависимости от среды в которую попадает существо и его в этой среде поведения, формируется карма для следующего воплощения существа. Нирвана – это удача для того, кто попадает в нее первым. Дальше все достаточно подробно разъясняют дхармические источники. Получается, что все чего нет – невежественно, а потому обязано родиться! Следовательно сансара безначальна, а потому бесконечна!!!   
> Ну у Сидхартхи и голова, я чуть не свихнулся пока это понял…


И как оно теперь? Трава более зеленая? Ощущения ощущаются? Богов, хлопающих в ладошки, не видать?

 :Smilie: 

Вспоминаю долгие ночи подготовки к экзаменам... Умственное напряжение...  Попытки осознать, о чем же говорил лектор несколько месяцев назад. и вдруг...... Понимание.... Эдакий оргазм мозга... Эндорфинный укол прямо в серцевину серого ... И сколько такого было... Может быть это - ни-с-чем не сравнимое удовольствие от образования еще одной извилины?




> *Идеал* 
> 
> Тем идеал священен и велик,
> Что мы достичь его вершин не в силах,
> Но юноша, и дева, и старик
> Перестают томиться им... в могилах.
> Как радуга сияет идеал...
> Мы знаем все, что радуга виденье,
> Но идеал так мощно б не блистал,
> ...

----------


## Imperfektiv

:Big Grin:   PumpKin Head, вот Вы иронизируете, а для меня этот вопрос, являл собой ворота в Дхарму. Не будучи Тертуллианом сложно следовать путем некоего учения под стягом «credo, quia absurdum»  :Wink: .

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, лично я не достигал  Полагаю, что изжив большую часть кармы и обретя в медитативном озарении истинное знание реальности, видью, так сказать, а если сказать по-человечески - "войдя в нирвану". Я правильно понял Ваш вопрос?


Правильно, ага. Но не совсем. 
Я хотела узнать в чем по-вашему причина освобождения. То есть что конкретно надо сделать что бы освободиться.
Не вообще, а конкретно.
К примеру.
Ну вот некоторые думают, что состояние Будды это что-то, что достигается путем очищения загрязненного ума. То есть есть ум, в нем есть загразнения, когда загрязнения полностью очищены ум становится умом Будды.
Задача - искоренить в своем уме загрязнения. ( вполне конкретная задача) 
Поэтому люди практикуют нравственность, искореняют в уме представления....и так далее...

А некоторые думают, что ум существа уже и есть ум Будды. 
Но в силу вместерожденного неведения (которое неизвестно что , и которое не надо путать с просто неведением) ум обычного существа не понимает, что уже просветлен.
Из-за этого он страдает иллюзорным страданием. 
Когда ум узнает, что он прямо сейчас и есть ум Будды - ум становится умом Будды  :Smilie: 
Задача - увидеть собственую природу. ( тоже конкретная задача) 
Поэтому люди практикуют узнавание своей собственной природы.
То есть с этой точки зрения сансара начинается в тот момент, когда ум отвлекся от знания своей собственной природы. 
И, хотя он никогда не покидал нирваны , сансара для него уже началась.

Но я вот и спрашиваю, а что если сансара никогда не начиналась?
и что если :



> "А что если ум никогда и не отвлекался от узнавания своего состояния?
> Что , если это (узнавание) постоянно происходит?
> Тогда остается один вопрос - почему тогда я страдаю прямо сейчас?
> Но на этот вопрос , по-моему, только один ответ...и этот ответ не фраза, а действие - узнать свою природу. 
> А после этого останется ли вопрос о существовании сансары?"

----------


## PampKin Head

> PumpKin Head, вот Вы иронизируете, а для меня этот вопрос, являл собой ворота в Дхарму. Не будучи Тертуллианом сложно следовать путем некоего учения под стягом «credo, quia absurdum» .


Хто такой Тертуллиан?

 :EEK!:

----------


## Ersh

\\\, и потому я не могу принять вышеупомянутый образ как должный и естественный. ///
Да не в этом дело. А Вам привелось видеть пожилых спортсменов, больных раком? А молодых людей, больных СПИДом? Наверное, привелось. Мне тоже. Как ни крути, а вечноздоровых до самого смертного часа старичков не так уж много. Иначе чего они мрут-то? Но, впрочем, о чем это мы?   :Smilie: 

///Думаю, говорить об уничтожении мы все же можем, ибо 17 мир, да и остальные 15 мы вряд ли увидим в телескоп ///

Но Вы же говорите о неуничтожимости мира Брахмы? Или, я правильно понимаю, Вы дезавуируете все сказанное Вами Выше? Мы и этот мир не можем весь увидеть в телескоп, и не можем в телескоп увидеть начало сансары, так же как и пресловутую "координату времени". Даже в микроскоп не увидим! Не поэтому ли Будда говорил о БЕЗначальности сансары, что ее начало недоказуется ни с научной точки зрения (как ни крути, а что-то откуда-то берется ВСЕГДА), ни логикой - пример - "нет начала = нет конца". Это давно известный пример ложного силлогизма, спасибо Хуанди, просветил.

///Опять же, почему Вы решили что благие деяния предопределены? ///

Они так же обусловленны, как и все остальные. Мы же действуем исходя из каких-то соображений, убеждений, сложившихся обстоятельств. Не так ли?

///Ну у Сидхартхи и голова, я чуть не свихнулся пока это понял…///

Мы все очень старались, чтобы Вы это поняли САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ullu, на мой взгляд, корректнее было бы говорить об очищении ума (обычного ума) до состояния Будды. Я понимаю так: появившись, аффектированные существа, создавали карму, которая переводила их сознание на один из 32 уровней в зависимости от ее полярности. Однажды (понимаю что все циклично, но не говорить же «на протяжении вечности, энное число раз в кальпу»  :Wink:  ), одно из существ (если все это не шизофрения одного существа) избавилось от аффекта. Состояние такого существа мы зовем «нирвана», состояние аффектированных существ – «сансара». Придерживаясь этой теории, сансара все же есть, потому как без сансары не было бы нирваны, а вне сансары и нирваны только акаша порождающая невежество.

PumKin Head, Квинт Септимий Флоренс Тертуллиан - христианский богослов первых веков нашей эры. Создатель прекрасных максим, как то «Сын божий распят; нам не стыдно, ибо полагалось бы стыдиться. И умер сын божий; это вполне достоверно, ибо ни с чем несообразно. И после погребения он воскрес; это несомненно, ибо невозможно». Славен тем, что противопоставлял веру – разуму, на службе католической церкви  :Smilie: .

Ersh, а как же канцерогены? Опять же наплевательское отношение к стерилизации мед. инструментов, и такое же отношение к контрацепции. Я не утверждаю что все болезни излечимы, но большинства таковых можно избежать, если задаться целью. Но Вы правы, отношение к страданиям может быть разное, однако они есть. Я лишь хотел обратить внимание на то что без них, не было бы и счастья  :Wink: . 
Теперь о мирах: Вы крайне избирательны в ответах  :Wink:  Весь этот мир мы пока увидеть не можем, однако, предлагая воспользоваться телескопом, я намекал на природу обсуждаемого мира. Это мир нашего повседневного восприятия. Тот самый, который Вы в одном из сообщений назвали «реальным». Так вот он, как и 15 других миров, уничтожается. 
Возможность логически доказать безначальность сансары, я, как мне кажется, продемонстрировал. 
Ersh, Вы в очередной раз размываете контекст сообщения говоря о предопределенности. Вот Ваши слова: «Так как благие действия предопределены, то и всеобщая и окончательная Нирвана - неизбежна.». Если они «обусловленны, как и все остальные», то нирвана не неизбежна. 

И я всем очень благодарен за помощь в понимании, в частности Вам  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\Так вот он, как и 15 других миров, уничтожается. \\\\
Вы тоже крайне избирательны в ответах. Так что есть уничтожение, если часть этого мира (причем, согласно Вашим рассуждениям, чуть ли не важнейшая), уходит в .. ммм..  Валинор??? Этак можно утверждать, что с Вашей смертью все уничтожается, потому что объективно судить о наличии и этого-то мира нельзя, а мир нашего повседневного восприятия находится исключительно в нашей голове,, и нигде более.

\\\ Если они «обусловленны, как и все остальные», то нирвана не неизбежна. \\\

Почему. Я все-таки требую проддемонстрировать ход Вашего мышления, логику. Как же так? 

\\Возможность логически доказать безначальность сансары, я, как мне кажется, продемонстрировал.\\\
Увы, Вы только постулировали эту возможность, нигде не привели ни одного безукоризненного логического рассуждения.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, я избирателен? Можете привести пример? На моей памяти, только эпизод со старостью, но я не стал отвечать лишь на том основании что сделал это раньше, говоря о том что угасание организма вследствие возраста – не болезнь. Хрупкость же этого организма так же неестественна, как и хрупкость детского. Ведь болезнь – патологическое отклонение от нормы. 
Попробую изобразить уничтожение миров таким образом: поток дхарм может принять форму существа в одном из 32 миров образованных совокупной кармой. Если уничтожается наш мир, то уничтожается лишь форма принятая потоком. Карма и матрица дхарм сохраняется до момента, когда совокупная карма образует новый мир. 
Относительно неизбежности нирваны: благодаря карме существо обретает форму с теми или иными качествами. Изменить их оно не в силах. Но, в зависимости от среды в которую попадает существо, оно может вступить или не вступить на путь Дхармы. Стало быть, благодаря случаю, а не воле существа,  что автоматически делает невозможной неизбежность нирваны. Проще говоря, все будет как и сейчас. Вы наблюдаете неизбежность перехода масс в нирвану? Я – нет  :Smilie: . 
И о логических доказательствах безначальности сансары: отнюдь, я привел всю цепь своих рассуждений. Если одно из звеньев таковой кажется Вам отступлением от логики, то укажите, буду только благодарен.

----------


## Ersh

\\\Карма и матрица дхарм сохраняется до момента, когда совокупная карма образует новый мир. \\\
Где она сохраняется? В мире Брахмы? Каков механизм этого сохранения? Еще раз спрашиваю - как Вы можете утверждать, что миры уничтожаются, если не уничтожается мир Брахмы? Как Вы можете говорить, что существование иных миров в Ваших рассуждениях несущественно, если постоянно обращаетесь к ним в Ваших рассуждениях?
Так что, по сути ничто не уничтожается. Особенно, если не уничтожается поток дхарм.

Примеры отсутствия логики (по крайней мере логического обоснования) :
///Думаю, говорить об уничтожении мы все же можем, ибо 17 мир, да и остальные 15 мы вряд ли увидим в телескоп///
Я Вас не вижу в телескоап - я могу говорить о Вашем несуществовании?
Я не могу видеть миры кроме моего - я могу говорить об их уничитожении?
///сансара все же есть, потому как без сансары не было бы нирваны, а вне сансары и нирваны только акаша порождающая невежество.///
Где находится это "вне"? Где тогда находятся "сансара" и "нирвана"?
Разве  нирвана обусловленна?
///Если они «обусловленны, как и все остальные», то нирвана не неизбежна. //
Опять отсутствие логической связки.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, я не говорил о том что существование иных миров несущественно. Вы почему-то внушили себе, что неуничтожимость мира Брахмы распространяется на 16 уничтожаемых миров. Это не так. 16 уничтожаются распадаясь до первоэлементов, а существа принимают форму в Мире Брахмы (17 мир) неба Абхасвары. В сутре сказано «Тогда существа из мира Брахмы по имени Абхасвары, прежде переродившись там, оттого ли, что возраст их пришел к концу, или вследствие конца добродетели, исчезнут там и появятся на земле.». Механизм реинкарнации такой же как и обычно. Смерть, одного в погибающем мире, и рождение другого в мире Брахмы. Я повторю, чтобы Вы обратили на это наконец внимание  :Smilie:  16 из 32 миров уничтожаются. Если уничтожаются 16 миров – то это не значит что погибнут все. А если спасутся другие миры, то это не означает спасения для тех 16  :Smilie: . 
Как я и ожидал, Вы не взяли ни строчки из моего доказательства безначальности нирваны  :Smilie:  Зачем-то надергали цитат из моего ответа Ullu… 
Про телескоп я Вам уже отвечал, и напоминаю об этом лишь затем, чтобы Вы сызнова не упрекнули меня в избирательных ответах. Потрудитесь вспомнить свою концепцию реальности, применительно к которой я и использовал этот «телескоп». Далее по списку: мир который Вы можете видеть и будет разрушен, если верить Васубандху. Сансара и нирвана – это состояния потоков дхарм и кармы. Если допустить что авидьи как принципа вдруг не стало, то остается лишь акаша, то есть пространство где при нормальном порядке вещей проявляется и уничтожается вселенная. Нирвана не обусловлена и уж тем более не неизбежна (что как-то постулировали Вы), о чем я Вам и говорил, и это еще раз убеждает меня в мысли, о невнимательном прочтении Вами моих ответов. 
Касательно «///Если они «обусловленны, как и все остальные», то нирвана не неизбежна. // Опять отсутствие логической связки.» Я не вижу сколь либо аргументированной позиции. Потрудитесь выстроить доказательную базу, прежде чем критиковать, тем паче что я Вам таковую предоставил и Вы сочли должным игнорировать оную. 

Еще в начале диалога я обратил Ваше внимание на источники, говоря о том, что спорите Вы не столько со мной, сколько с отдельными положениями Дхармы. Разрушение миров – не моя фантазия, а космологический текст многих сутр. Другой вопрос, почему принимая одно, Вы игнорируете другое, но это меня уже не касается. 
Спор пуст, бесполезен и я бы хотел его закончить.

----------


## Ersh

Ок, давайте закончим пустой и бесполезный спор :Wink: 
Мы не солдаты какие-нибудь, чтобы слепо верить тому, что написано в уставе))). 
Безначальность сансары Вы не доказали. Если происходит ее воспроизводство с завидной цикличностью - то это и есть безначальность.
Если у нас есть метод, который работает на достижение нирваны, которым уже прошло достаточно большое количество людей, то нет оснований думать, что он не сработает в остальных случаях, даже, если он "обусловлен". Тем более, если он обусловлен.

----------


## Imperfektiv

Ersh, вот и славно  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, на мой взгляд, корректнее было бы говорить об очищении ума (обычного ума) до состояния Будды. Я понимаю так: появившись, аффектированные существа, создавали карму, которая переводила их сознание на один из 32 уровней в зависимости от ее полярности. Однажды (понимаю что все циклично, но не говорить же «на протяжении вечности, энное число раз в кальпу»  ), одно из существ (если все это не шизофрения одного существа) избавилось от аффекта. Состояние такого существа мы зовем «нирвана», состояние аффектированных существ – «сансара». Придерживаясь этой теории, сансара все же есть, потому как без сансары не было бы нирваны, а вне сансары и нирваны только акаша порождающая невежество.


По-крайней мере воззрению дзогчен это не соотвествует.
К тому же Будда находится за пределами сансары и нирваны. Думаете он пребывает в невежестве ?
Кстати, почему невежество? Невежеством в русском языке называют необразованность. Необразованность и неведение это все же разные вещи.

А можно узнать на основании каких буддийских текстов у вас возникло такое понимание?

----------


## Imperfektiv

> По-крайней мере воззрению дзогчен это не соотвествует.
> К тому же Будда находится за пределами сансары и нирваны. Думаете он пребывает в невежестве ?
> Кстати, почему невежество? Невежеством в русском языке называют необразованность. Необразованность и неведение это все же разные вещи.
> 
> А можно узнать на основании каких буддийских текстов у вас возникло такое понимание?



Ullu, просветите меня пожалуйста, где существует Будда? 
Не принимая в расчет то, что словарь Даля помещает слова «невежество» и «неведение» в одну статью, скажу так: понятия авидья и моха, в русском языке мне приходится обозначать разными словами (иногда путаюсь, увы). Я буду только рад если Вы предоставите мне более уместный перевод. 
Палийский канон и комментарии Васубандху  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

А на мои вопросы вы сначала ответите?

НЕВЕДЕНИЕ, я, ср. (книжн.). Незнание, неосведомлённость. Сделать по неведению. Отговориться неведением. В блаженном (счастливом) неведении ктон. (ничего не знает о чёмн. неприятном, ничего не слышал; ирон.).

НЕВЕЖЕСТВО, а, ср.
1. Отсутствие знаний, некультурность. Обнаружить своё н. в чёмн.
2. Невежливое поведение, невежливость (разг.).


Будда существует везде, но иллюзорно и пустотно. 

А я не знаю чем авидья от моха отличается. Я не знакома с этими терминами.

----------


## Imperfektiv

:Smilie:  Я, кажется, понимаю почему Даль поместил их в одну статью  :Smilie:  




> НЕВЕДЕНИЕ, я, ср. (книжн.). *Незнание, неосведомлённость*. Сделать по неведению. Отговориться неведением. В блаженном (счастливом) неведении ктон. (ничего не знает о чёмн. неприятном, ничего не слышал; ирон.).
> 
> НЕВЕЖЕСТВО, а, ср.
> 1. *Отсутствие знаний*, некультурность. Обнаружить своё н. в чёмн.
> 2. Невежливое поведение, невежливость (разг.).


Восхищаюсь Вашей чувствительностью к языку  :Smilie:  Это, конечно же, принципиальный вопрос для буддиста и без сомнения, такие глупости как сопоставление авидьи с моха просто теряются на его фоне  :Wink: . 
Ullu, авидью, обычно переводят как неведение, а моха – элемент из троицы пороков представляющий собой основу не благой кармы. Я бы перевел его как невежество. 
На мой взгляд, санскрит, далеко не самый подходящий язык для описания буддийских понятий, в силу своей полисемантичности. Одному Будде известно, включает ли авидья моху, и если да, то почему обе фигурирует в матрике…. Впрочем умолкаю, иначе правоверные снова на меня зашикают  :Smilie: . 
Теперь о дислокации Будды: не могу согласиться с Вашей трактовкой. В ней есть что-то от христианской концепции Бога. Я считал что Будда пребывает в нирване, как и собирался, насколько мне известно. Надеюсь, я ответил на Ваши вопросы?

----------


## Борис

Imperfektiv, я все же перемещу обе Ваши темы в Общий раздел.

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Друг, а как насчет 10-ти метафизических вопросов, которые не следует ни себе, ни другим задавать, поскольку они не ведут к Освобождению? (см. притчу о стреле). Есть специальная сутта на эту тему, в которой Татхагата говорит, что независимо от того, конечен мир или бесконечен, etc, будут существовать страдание, etc. Монах, пришедший с этими вопросами к Будде, отказывался вести святую жизнь, пока не получит ответы на эти вопросы, на что Учитель ему резонно отвечал: а разве я обещал это?

----------


## PampKin Head

remake

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm

Маджджхима Никая 63
*Чула Малункйовада сутта*
Малая сутра о советах Малункье 




> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; *существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует*, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую. 
> 
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует. 
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? *В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено*. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания. 
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".


Ув. Импефёктив.  Что думаем о этих словах Победоносного?

----------


## ullu

> Восхищаюсь Вашей чувствительностью к языку  Это, конечно же, принципиальный вопрос для буддиста и без сомнения, такие глупости как сопоставление авидьи с моха просто теряются на его фоне .


Вопрос , конечно, не принципиальный, если вы понимаете, что неведение и необразованность это разные вещи, и что нание собственной природы находится за пределами интеллекта и не достигается логическим анализом  и изучением. ( о том, что оно вообще не достигается я умолчу, ага ? :Smilie: )
Принципиальный, если человек этого не понимает, в таком случае лучше услышать эту разницу в терминах.
Хотя ваш слух не мое конечно дело. 



> Ullu, авидью, обычно переводят как неведение, а моха – элемент из троицы пороков представляющий собой основу не благой кармы. Я бы перевел его как невежество.


В таком случае я бы перевела как вместерожденное неведение и неведение.




> На мой взгляд, санскрит, далеко не самый подходящий язык для описания буддийских понятий, в силу своей полисемантичности. Одному Будде известно, включает ли авидья моху, и если да, то почему обе фигурирует в матрике…. Впрочем умолкаю, иначе правоверные снова на меня зашикают .


Не знаю, для этого нужно изучать санскрит и Палийский канон, сравнивать, сопоставлять с переживаниями и так далее..имхо.



> Теперь о дислокации Будды: не могу согласиться с Вашей трактовкой. В ней есть что-то от христианской концепции Бога. Я считал что Будда пребывает в нирване, как и собирался, насколько мне известно. Надеюсь, я ответил на Ваши вопросы?


Вообще-то это классическая буддийская трактовка, насколько я знаю.
Но я могу ошибаться, хотите цитаты?

Там ещё остался как минимум один неотвеченный, про то, что вы читали .

----------


## PampKin Head

Ламрим - "Драгоценное украшение освобождения"
http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/fragm.htm#thargyan
Перевод Бориса Ерохина 




> 03.10.95 Вторник
> 
> Сегодня вы начинаем изучать текст Драгоценное Украшение Освобождения конкретно, т.е. мы идем по тексту. И что необходимо понять в самом начале – это то, что такое самсара.
> Самсара – это обусловленное существование. Нирвана же – это преодоленное страдание. Можно сказать, что Самсара и Нирвана как понятия объединяют всё, что существует, т.е. все явления могут быть суммированы в этих понятиях.
> Если говорить о самсаре, то она лишена какой бы то ни было истинной природы, и ее сущностью является пустотность. И вы можете спросить: если эта самсара пуста и не имеет неотъемлемо присущей ей природы, то каким же образом в ней появляется всё? И ответом на вопрос будет то, что это появляется в силу омрачения (заблуждения, иллюзий). Самсара определяется так: природа самсары – это страдание. Когда начинает исследоваться природа нирваны, то ее сущностью также является пустотность. Сущностью и нирваны, и самсары является пустота. Отличием самсары от нирваны является то, что присущие самсаре заблуждения иллюзии прекращены; достигнуто пробуждение от этих иллюзий.
> Сущность истинного учения заключается в том, что оно учит пути, который ведет к устранению этих заблуждений. И когда эти заблуждения устранены – достигается нирвана. Достижение нирваны – это прекращение всего страдания.
> Если вы спросите: кто же испытывает все эти страдания? Ответом будет, что иллюзорные проявления самсары испытываются существами трех сфер. На основе чего возникают эти заблуждения? Заблуждения возникают на основе неведения. Примером того, каким же образом испытываются страдания самсары, является сон. Когда мы спим. мы можем испытать страдания, но мы понимаем, что это страдание не реально, оно лишено какой либо сущности, поскольку это сон. И точно также, когда мы испытываем иллюзию самсары, это также лишено сущности; однако мы думаем, что это реально, что это происходит на самом деле. Когда мы достигаем просветления, то как страдания, так и иллюзии исчезают, и это подобно тому, когда мы не испытываем состояние сна. В нашем состоянии самсарического существования мы не можем сразу и без всякого усилия достичь состояния освобождения или нирваны. И для того, чтобы его достичь, мы должны следовать какому-либо пути. Мы следуем учению.
> Когда мы достигаем состояния освобождения, или нирваны, то мы обретаем три качества, связанные с качествами тела, речи и мысли (сердца). И поскольку все живые существа хотят обрести счастья и не хотят пребывать в несчастье, то существует путь, который способен привести от состояния несчастья к состоянию счастья. И что необходимо, чтобы обрести эти качества и следовать учению? В этой книге Гампопа описывает весь путь истинного учения, каким образом, с самого начала до самого конца, происходит это развитие. Гампопа весь этот путь описывает в шести пунктах.
> Шесть пунктов – это причина, основание, условие, методы, достигаемый результат или плод и спонтанная активность, т.о. в этих шести пунктах полностью суммирован весь путь. И что же такое причина? Причина, как говорит Гампопа, это природа Сугаты.
> ...


Перевод Екатерины Мирошниченко 
http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/Download/1PH99.zip




> Чем является этот трактат? Это – Основа, Путь и Результат. Основа подобна земле. Для того, чтобы проросло семя необходимо поле, семя, и только тогда оно может прорасти и дать плоды. А иначе нельзя. Основа уподобляется полю. Если спросить, можно или нельзя реализовать смысл Махамудры, то ответом будет – можно. Какова же причина достижения этого? Это наличие Основы. Эта Основа – Природа Будды. Природа Будды – это Ум, то, чем облают все живые существа. Очень важно понять, что у нас есть эта Природа Будды. Если это не понять, то возникают изъяны и ошибки, их пять. И об этом сказано в Гьюламе. Ум расстраивается думая, что не может достичь Махамудры. И из-за этого начинаешь вредить низшим существам. Если не поймёшь, что обладаешь Природой Будды, то будешь пребывать в ложных взглядах. Если поймешь, что обладаешь этой Природой, то начинаешь приносить благо живым существам. Иначе начнёшь пренебрежительно относится к Буддийскому Пути, полагая, что природы Будды всё равно нет. Тогда развивается глубокая привязанность к себе и этой жизни полагая, что если нет природы Будды, то нет и будущих перерождений. А так как качества природы Будды – любовь и сострадание, то начинаешь приносить благо живым существам. Если осознаешь, что обладаешь природой Будды – никаких изъянов не возникает. Понимаешь, что все существа равны (т.е. возникает равностность) и воспринимаешь их в качестве господ, так как существа обладают умом, а значит и природой Будды. И это становится для тебя важным. Мы все можем достичь Пробуждения, об этом Гампопа и говорил.
> 	Настоящая решимость начать практику Дхармы не возникает сама по себе. Для того, чтобы она возникла, необходимо, чтобы возникло много сопутствующих условий. Именно этому и посвящены эти инструкции и наставления, они и являются этими условиями. Этому посвящены первые три главы. Гампопа написал Лам Рим благодаря доброте Миларепы. В чём заключалась эта доброта – в том, что благодаря его наставлениям Гампопа сам смог практиковать.
> 	И первое о чём говорится в Ламриме, что в общем все явления, можно свести к двум: Сансаре и Нирване. Т.е. отнести либо к Самсаре, либо к Нирване. Иначе – Самсара – это живые существа, а Нирвана – это Будда. И что такое сансара? По природе своей она пустотна и неистинна (т.е. лишена истинного существования, что подразумевает под собою единичность и множественность. Поэтому она пустотна и не существует реально). Каков аспект сансары? Это – заблуждение. Она проявляется, кажется, но самом деле не существует, подобно радуге. И как же мы можем понять, что это сансара? Это – ощущение счастья и страдания. И соответственно когда мы в Сансаре – мы испытываем страдания. И если есть страдания, то я нахожусь в Сансаре. Если у меня нет страдания, то я – не в Сансаре. Это – основополагающий признак сансары, на основе которого можно её распознать.
> 	Шантидева сказал, что все живые существа стремятся к счастью, но они не знают, как осуществить это счастье. И это незнание является неведением. Они усердствуют и прилагают усилия в достижении временного счастья. А необходимо абсолютное счастье, постоянное и неизменное. И если есть страдание – есть сансара, если нет страдания – нет сансары. Сансара – это колесо, тибетское значение: вращение, неприбывание на одном “месте”. И каким образом мы меняем эти “места”? Посредством двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. Если это является сансарой, то это непостоянно и изменчиво и поэтому её так называют. Тиб: “верчение”. Пока не можешь отбросить карму – будешь вращаться в Сансаре. И каков же метод отбрасывания кармы и кто её накапливает? Это наш УМ. Необходимо понять этот УМ. И если поймёшь его – сможешь отбросить сансару. Если отбросить УМ, то не будет никакой КАРМЫ. Так сказал Чандракирти: на основании ВОСПРИЯТИЯ ДВОЙСТВЕННОСТИ И СУЩЕСТВУЕТ САНСАРА. И что такое это ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ДВОЙСТВЕННОСТИ – это ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ. Природа сансары – пустота. И это не заблуждение. Этот аспект страдания – двойственность. На основе этой причины возникает страдание.
> 	Есть четыре истины. Первая – возникновение страдания. Это – аспект заблуждения. И что же такое этот аспект заблуждения – это карма и мешающие эмоции. На основе кармы и мешающих эмоций возникает восприятие двойственности. На основе двойственности возникает результат – страдание. Вкратце, САНСАРА – это ум, воспринимающий то, что в действительности не существует. Второе – это НИРВАНА. Что такое НИРВАНА? Это УХОД из СТРАДАНИЯ. Это ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ ОТ СТРАДАНИЯ. Каждый индивидуально должен освободить себя от страдания. Нет способа передать это освобождение другому. Будда сказал, что недобродетельные действия не смоешь водой. Т.е. просто так их не уберёшь. Но тем не менее страдания живых существ возможно закончить. И если есть метод, нам необходимо практиковать Дхарму. Необходимо понять Пробуждение. И как практиковать и понимать Пробуждение? ПРИРОДА НИРВАНЫ ПУСТОТНА. ПРИРОДА САНСАРЫ ПУСТОТНА, ВСЕ ЯВЛЕНИЯ ОБЛАДАЮТ ОДНОЙ ОСНОВОЙ, ОДНОЙ ПРИРОДОЙ. За исключением этой одной основы ничего нет. Наш ум – это изначальная мудрость. Например, мы находимся в этом доме – это и сансара и нирвана одновременно. Если мы воспринимаем двойственно – это дом, это ты, это я, то это Сансара. Если нет такого восприятия, то это Нирвана. Аспект Нирваны – исчерпание всего страдания, исчерпание восприятия двойственности. Исчерпание восприятия двойственности – это исчерпание кармы и мешающих эмоций. Если отбросить причину страдания, то возникает причина для счастья. Это отбрасывание есть выход из восприятия двойственности.
> 	И КТО заблуждается в этой Сансаре? СУЩЕСТВА ТРЁХ СФЕР (т.е. существа сферы Желания, существа сферы Форм, существа Сферы Неформ). ОСНОВА, относительно чего они заблуждаются – это их собственная природа, пустота. А ПРИЧИНА ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЯ – это неведение, маригпа. Маригпа – непонимание основы, пустотности. Непонимание того, что мы находимся в заблуждении. Заблуждаются все шесть классов существ и трёх сфер сансары. Если мы люди, томы заблуждаемся в отношении объектов нашего человеческого мира. ПРИМЕР этому – СОН и СНОВИДЕНИЯ, им подобна Сансара. Например вчера мы много разговаривали, а ночью мы продолжаем разговаривать. Но всё это происходит не в реальности.
> 	И если задуматься, когда началось заблуждение, то – сансара безначальна. Но мы знаем, что она закончится, но когда это произойдёт мы сказать не можем. Относительно времени, когда мы не постигаем пустую природу себя и явлений, тогда и возникает Сансара. В сутрах (словах Будды) есть такой пример: мы совершенно одни идём по лесу и в нас попадает стрела, если мы начинаем выяснять, кто пустил эту стрелу, откуда и почему – мы умираем. А необходимо сначала вытащить её и лечить рану. Нам необходимо понять страдание. ИЗЪЯН сансары и двойственного восприятия в том, что мы испытываем только страдание. Сначала возникает цепляние за “я”, за “себя” – потом восприятие чего-то “другого”. На базе этого возникают все тревожащие эмоции.
> 	И когда же ЦЕПЛЯНИЕ станет ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОЙ МУДРОСТЬЮ, а НЕВЕДЕНИЕ – ЗНАНИЕМ и ОСОЗНАВАНИЕМ? Это будет по достижению НЕПРЕВЗОЙДЁННОГО ПРОБУЖДЕНИЯ. Когда мы поймём природу ума, тогда это превратится в изначальную мудрость.
> 	Если думать что неведение САМО РАССЕЕТСЯ без необходимости практики, то это не так, потому что Сансара бесконечна, Карма бесконечна. Пока не закончится карма – не исчезнет сансара. Сама собой карма не отбросится надо усиленно практиковать. Необходимо думать о страданиях. Дакпо Ринпоче говорит, что надо размышлять о страданиях. О продолжительности сансары. А потом о Самоосвобождении. На основании этого следует думать, что с сегодняшнего дня я буду прилагать усилия в практике Дхармы.

----------


## Вао

> Насколько мне известно, теория буддийского космогенеза говорит о том что на время Ночи Брахмы (имеется в виду апокалипсис, следующий за Кали Югой), карма существ, скажем так, сворачивается, и разворачивается с наступлением нового Дня Брахмы. Так вот, меня интересует источник кармы. Ведь без изначального «греха» здесь обойтись не может. Я понимаю так, сообразно имеющейся карме, потоки дхарм проходят через те или иные тела. Но ведь даже если предположить что поток дхарм – вечен (аналогия с шаром или кольцом которое можно разорвать - неуместна, по причине того что хоть у кольца и нет края, но есть начало в координате времени), то когда-то он должен был быть чистым? Карма не может быть безначальной по своей природе, отсюда и вопрос: «Кто согрешил?».


У кармы нет источника. Как может быть источник у того, чего не существует. То-же относится и к греху. Запомни ты Будда, а Природа Будды всегда покойна. Она не разворачивается и не сворачивается.

----------


## Imperfektiv

:Smilie:  Aryaprajna, PumKin Head (Вы великий просветитель, почти Дидро, но я, признаюсь, не почерпнул из текста ничего нового), Вао Цзы, Ullu (ох и тянет меня заняться с Вами лингвистическими изысканиями. К вопросу об этимологии и экспрессивной окраске. Остается загадкой, для кого я выделял слова в Вашей цитате. Слова русского языка так же полисемантичны, хоть, с санскритом, безусловно, не сравнить. Заметьте, Вы употребляете не слово "невежество", а "необразованность" - это, должно быть, зов совести  :Smilie:  Ну и добавлю, что данный, а на мой взгляд, и любой другой форум не место для самоутверждения ( хе хе, потому-то я его и покидаю  :Smilie:  )), я уже понял буддийский подход к Дхарме, почему и раскланялся в другом посте. Вопрос о Будде я задал лишь в ответ на утверждение Ullu... возможно она права насчет Будды, и в этом случае мою космологическую теорию придется пересмотреть, а возможно и нет.

В общем, виноват, не сдержался  :Smilie: . Пожалуй, постараюсь больше узнать о медитативных практиках и если и появлюсь на форуме, то исключительно с конкретными вопросами в рамках дискурса Дхармы. 
С глубокой симпатией, Imperfektiv.  :Wink:

----------


## Good

> Интеллект членящий целое на удоботворимые для восприятия куски, ущербность семантики – все так. Но я далек от медитативных откровений, а потому спрашиваю у тех, кто, возможно, давно ими оперирует. Пока, за неимением лучшего, полагаюсь на интеллект, все ж лучше чем ничего .


Imperfektiv, я тоже не обладаю медитативными откровениями. Однако это не мешает мне, как и вам понимать мудрые слова учителей.  :Smilie:  
Вот наставления одного из практиков Чань.
"Чань нельзя произнести или понять. На самом деле, поскольку его нельзя выразить в словах, все, что вы говорите о нем — как о существовании, так и о пустотности, — может быть подвергнуто критике. 
*И если дело обстоит не так, 
Не следует подобного держаться,* 
Вы должны освободиться от своих прежних воззрений: привязанности к «я», привязанности к существованию, пустотности, большому и малому, ограниченности, безграничности, истине и иллюзии. 
*Одно есть все; 
Все есть одно.*  
Истинная таковость тождественна всем явлениям, и все явления никогда не расстаются с истинной таковостью. Это нужно понимать именно так, а не в том смысле, что все явления сводятся к одному. В истинной таковости нет разграничения между объединением и необъединением. В противном случае, буквальное прочтение этого двустишия означало бы, что, если один человек станет Буддой, все остальные тоже должны стать Буддами. Или же все живые существа должны достичь состояния Будды, прежде чем появится хотя бы один Будда, поскольку все живые существа едины. Это не увязывается одно с другим на уровне здравого смысла, но может быть постигнуто на более глубоком уровне, который только что был разъяснен. 
*Если тебе доступно это, 
К чему грустить, что нет итога?*  
Когда вы знаете, что истинная таковость тождественна всем явлениям, нет больше беспокойства по поводу достижения просветления или обретения состояния Будды".
И ещё к вопросу о причине (принципе):
" Все живые существа, обладающие праджней, должны будут пройти через одни и те же врата. Цзун, переведенное как «принцип», может означать также Область Дхармы истинной таковости. 
Этот принцип не является ни длинным, ни коротким во временном смысле. Если вы говорите, что он является долгим, или продолжительным, вы ввергаете себя в «воззрения постоянства».
Дхарма Будды не признает взглядов, согласно которым есть что-то вечное и неизменное. С другой стороны, если вы говорите, что он краток, вы впадаете в «представления конечности». В Дхарме Будды и постоянство, и конечность считаются крайностями, или воззрениями «внешнего пути». Однако Чань часто говорит о том, что «безначально» или «нескончаемо». Противоречит ли это буддийским представлениям о том, что ничто не вечно? Вы должны понимать, что хотя все и пребывает в постоянном течении, сам принцип изменчивости продолжает сохраняться неопределенно долго. Поэтому говорить о том, что он не является вечным, тоже было бы некорректно. 
Есть два возможных истолкования строки «Лишь мысль за десять тысяч лет». Одно заключается в том, что сознание просто не движется. Но возможно ли это? Даже на глубоких уровнях самадхи, до тех пор, пока это мирское самадхи, сознание по-прежнему движется утонченным образом. На самом деле, когда вы достигаете все более глубоких уровней, вы можете воспринимать движение своего сознания на предыдущем уровне, даже если вы не замечаете движения на данном уровне. Вы понимаете: то, что вы принимали за спокойное сознание, на самом деле представляло собой последовательность небольших отклонений. Поэтому это истолкование здесь не годится. 
Второе толкование заключается в том, что сознание отсутствует. «Десять тысяч лет» — термин, использующийся для обозначения безграничного времени. Отсутствие сознания безгранично; одно мгновение может вмещать в себя десять тысяч лет". (с)  :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

(аналогия с шаром или кольцом которое можно разорвать - неуместна, по причине того что хоть у кольца и нет края, но есть начало в координате времени)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это не то, скорее ваши размышления напоминают веревку и узел.



Борис, это схоластика  Можно трактовать по Владимиру Ильичу (способ существования белковых тел…), но ежели лаконичнее, то Сидхартха был материален, ел, пил, проповедовал, дышал. Все в мире относительно, но в рамках относительности нашей цивилизации, он жил. Вопрос, стало быть, все еще в силе.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
А в чем проблема?
Сиддхартха жил, ел, спал и ушел, он родился человеком и умер человеком.
Ничего божественного или сверхестественного.
Настораживают слова "я знаю суть буддизма".
Тем более, что размещены они именно перед просьбой не увязывать вопросы с христианством, как раз собирался сказать об этом -)
Вопросы-то именно теистические, другое дело осознаете вы это или нет.

ПампкинХэд, спасибо за цитату.

----------


## sergey

Imperfekt покинул обсуждение (надеюсь, что просматривает, если и не отвечает), но все равно добавлю. Мое более раннее пояснение насчет слов Будды, что "начало сансары непознаваемо" мне самому кажется не очень удовлетворительным. Вообще-то в тексте написано napan~n~ayati. Na - отрицание. В пали-английском словаре pan~n~ayati переводится как clear, evident - ясный очевидный. Вот - вся фраза, привожу не только для Imperfekt, может быть кому-то еще интересно.
Пали:
Anamataggoyam. bhikkhave, sam.saaro. Pubbaa kot.i na pan~n~aayati avijjaaniivaran.aanam. sattaanam tan.haasam.yojaanaanam. sandhaavatam. sam.saratam. .
Английский перевод:
From an inconceivable beginning comes transmigration. A beginning point is not evident, though beings hindered by ignorance and fettered by craving are transmigrating & wandering on.
Мой русский перевод, за точность не ручаюсь:
С непостижимых времен, монахи, идет сансара. Изначального пункта не видно и существа, для которых неведение - препятствие, а жажда - узы, продолжают перерождаться и странствовать.

Повторю то, что здесь уже писали. Пратитья-самутпада - это и есть то, как происходит и продолжается странствие, блуждание (сансара); и указан путь к прекращению этого странствия (например в одном из отрывков, которые я раньше здесь цитировал).
Вот они, начала и концы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Слабая сторона слов в том, что они заставляют нас чувствовать себя осведомленными, но когда мы оборачиваемся, чтобы взглянуть на мир, они всегда предают нас, и мы опять смотрим на мир как обычно, без всякого просветления. Поэтому воин предпочитает действовать, а не говорить. В результате он получает новое описание мира, в котором разговоры не столь важны, а новые поступки имеют новые отражения.


.....

----------


## Shakubuku

А что, время когда-то начиналось?

----------

